# Eating moldy fruit



## Saphellae (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't you hate it when you're eating a bowl of fruit, say raspberries, blueberries, grapes, etc. and you pick one up without looking and as soon as you bite into it, all you taste is mold?  BLEH!!! I just did that with a red seedless grape..... turns you off to the rest of the bowl, doesn't it?

I bet the title made you wonder.


----------



## zzrdvark (Jun 26, 2008)

We had three containers of raspberries (half a pound?) that I didn't eat thinking they were reserved for something. Apparently everybody else thought that too, because after a week they were all getting moldy and had to be thrown out.


I was guessing you were discussing a new moldy fruit diet where that's all you eat.


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL!  I read somewhere that there was a man who swore by rotten meat....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2008)

Back a 100 years or so ago, before I decided to live my religeous beliefs, I may have sworn at rotten meat. 
Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 26, 2008)

Animals eat rotten fruit to get drunk

Funny Drunk Animals Video | That Fermented Fruit Is Good Stuff » Web TV & Video


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 26, 2008)

zzrdvark said:


> We had three containers of raspberries (half a pound?) that I didn't eat thinking they were reserved for something. Apparently everybody else thought that too, because after a week they were all getting moldy and had to be thrown out.
> 
> 
> I was guessing you were discussing a new moldy fruit diet where that's all you eat.


 
 I sure would lose a lot of weight on a diet like that!


----------



## luvs (Jun 26, 2008)

i figured you were literally eating moldy fruit when i read your title!

i don't like finding mold on fruit. or bread or cheese. yuck. i throw my food out if i find mold.
i try to rationalize- "it's only pencillin."
sometimes rationalization doesn't work.


----------



## pot clanger (Jun 26, 2008)

TRULY!  (except for grapes, which can be toxic to dogs)  I feed my dogs over-ripe fruit all the time... bananas, blueberries, papaya, mango, peach... they're great kitchen "helpers"

But, yes....  a "bad" berry, scallop, etc will TOTALLY ruin for me for a loooong while...


----------



## Calya (Jun 26, 2008)

It sure does turn me off. It happens all the time with berries for me.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 26, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Don't you hate it when you're eating a bowl of fruit, say raspberries, blueberries, grapes, etc. and you pick one up without looking and as soon as you bite into it, all you taste is mold?  BLEH!!! I just did that with a red seedless grape..... turns you off to the rest of the bowl, doesn't it?
> 
> I bet the title made you wonder.



THATS THE BEST.. i LOVE it when that happens.. mmmmm moldy fruit.


----------

